# Sticky  2005 Outback Sydney Recall



## Parker Outbacker

Make : KEYSTONE Model : OUTBACK-SYDNEY Year : 2005 
Build Dates : 20040930 - 20041015 
NHTSA CAMPAIGN ID Number : 04V577000 
Date Owner's Notified: Date Received by ODI: 20041207 Date Added to Databse: 20041209 
Manufacturer's Involved: KEYSTONE RV COMPANY 
Manufacturer's Responsible for the Recall: KEYSTONE RV COMPANY 
Manufacturer Campaign Number: 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM:WIRING 
Potential Number Of Units Affected : 28 
Summary: 
ON CERTAIN TRAVEL TRAILERS, DURING PRODUCTION, THE WIRING WAS ROUTED OVER THE TOP OF THE GRAY HOLDING TANK ON THE BACKSIDE IN A LOCATION WHERE THE WIRING COULD BECOME PINCHED BY THE HEAT PLENUM FRAMING.  
Consequence: 
PINCHED WIRING COULD CAUSE AN ELECTRICAL SHORT. ELECTRIC POWER MAY BECOME IN-OPERABLE IN AFFECTED UNITS DUE TO BREAKERS BEING TRIPPED. 
Remedy: 
DEALERS WILL RE-ROUTE THE WIRING. THE RECALL BEGAN DECEMBER 10, 2004. OWNERS SHOULD CONTACT KEYSTONE AT 574-535-2100. 
Report Initiator: MFR Vehicles Report 
Regulation Part Number: Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard Number: 
Notes: 
CUSTOMERS CAN ALSO CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATIONS AUTO SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-DASH-2-DOT (1-888-327-4236).

Here is the website: http://www.recall-warnings.com/auto-content-40823.html

Check out your build dates


----------



## Y-Guy

Vern... can wet set this to a sticky or pinned post for a while?

Good catch rtombre!


----------



## highrigger_1

Is that travel trailers only not fifthwheels?


----------



## Parker Outbacker

highrigger_1 - Good question







At first I assumed 5th Wheel, but I know they are now selling a Sydney TT, not sure if it is in production yet though?!?! I would probably call on any Sydney manufactured during that period to be on the safe side.


----------



## vdub

Interesting. It is a very small number of units. The boyz at Outback must have caught it and corrected production before many got out the door.


----------



## Thor

rtombre

Great catch!!!

This is the 1st recall I am aware of. How did you find out about this? Just by checking the website from time to time??

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon

Y-Guy said:


> Vern... can wet set this to a sticky or pinned post for a while?
> [snapback]22241[/snapback]​


Done.


----------



## CamperAndy

Speaking of wire routing, I have a concern for the brake light wiring on my unit. Not for the way Outback did it but because of the way it was done I can not install any extra tank supports until it is re routed.

The wires run between the belly skin and the bottom of the fresh water tank. If I install tank supports as some have done there could be frettage to the wires where they are pinched between the support and the tank.

So this spring I will have to drop the belly skin and re-route the wiring so I can have the warm and fuzzy feeling that my fresh water tank will stay in place and I will not pinch or damage the wiring.

So anyone else planning to install additional belly skin support may want to peek in there to see what is being supported.


----------



## Parker Outbacker

Thor - I was doing a search on the Outback Sydney (Trying to see a glimpse of what the new TT series will look like..no luck though)

I did notice 2 other recalls for the Outback for 2002 and 2003 on the Samsung microwave, looks like it has already been posted.

Did Keystone send out Recall notices to its customers on the affected models







I would think this would be a standard, but guessing by all the comments nobody has been notified by Keystone









Ron


----------



## BigBadBrain

What is the probability that one of us Outbackers has one of those units? There are only 700 of us and a lot more Outbacks sold over the 3-4 years of production so far.

Would actually be interesting to find out what the production numbers are.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We are talking about 2 weeks worth of production in this recall, built between 9/30/04 and 10/15/04. According to the recall it should affect about 28 units. What are the odds, that one of the 700 of us has one of those 28 units?

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon

My 2003 (built 2002) came with a DOMETIC microwave.


----------



## RVCarolina

The new sydney TT is in production, and are on the lots for sale as we speak. I saw one at the boat and RV show in Greenville, S.C. this past weekend. It is really space-age looking at the front, really rounded-off, like the front of the Outback 5th wheel, only bigger. The rest of the unit looks pretty much like a regular Outback. I liked it a lot, But not enough to trade my '03.








Fred.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Vern already posted a picture of the new Syndey Trailers in the gallery. Here it is. I kind of like the new front end.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Where are the propane tanks, and batteries stored?


----------



## NDJollyMon

It operates on nuclear power.


----------



## Navy Outbackers

The wife and I had a chance to see it/walk around in it during an RV Show in Monroe, Washington this past weekend. It is a nice travel trailer.







...definitely an Outback







and has all the signature lines of their Sydney fleet. The interior is similar to a 28 BHS / 28 RSS - 4 man bunk room in the rear; dinnette and sofa were swapped with the sofa being towards the rear, with the dinnette on the driver's side slideout, and a queen size bed on the forward end. Kitchen is exact to the 28 RSS set-up. Fabrics/woodwork/trim was done in the Sydney Rose decor...overall it seemed as large as a 28RSS/28BHS TT. To echo an earlier comment, I wasn't compelled to trade my 28RSS for this new trailer.








:


----------



## tdvffjohn

Nice looking unit but how much of what do you loose with the front rounded so much. Rounded corner like an Airsream. I d rather keep the storage cabinet that would or should be there .


----------



## sfccliff

The propane is in a cabinet on the left front of the trailer. I looked at one this weekend, the wife and I are in the market. I will start a new thread looking for input and advice before purchasing.


----------



## herb&rona

I have a 2005 28frls , just had elec problem repaired. It was just what they said. So it does apply to 5th wheel.


----------

